# Tuna



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

is tuna okay to eat with IBS-D?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Tuna should be just fine as long as you have some soluble fiber as a base with it (from rice, pasta, potatoes, white breads). Tuna is one of the few fish with a significant amount of oil, but the oil is high in omega acids and has anti-inflammatory properties, so it's very healthy. Oils of all kinds are GI tract stimulants, so you don't want to eat a large quantity on an empty stomach. But having something like a tuna sandwich (made with fat free mayo or plain soy yogurt) on some generous slices of white or rye or pumpernickel bread, or having a fillet of tuna over rice, should be just fine.


----------

